# Dirk Meyer: AMD steht nicht zum Verkauf!



## mixxed_up (7. Oktober 2010)

AMD steht nicht zum Verkauf!

Entwarnung am Markt: AMD Ceo Dirk Meyer nimmt den Grüchte um einen AMD Kauf von Oracle den Wind aus den Segeln. "AMD steht derzeit nicht zum Verkauf" so Meyer gegenüber Reuters bei einer Industriekonferenz in Barcelona.

Oracle-Chef Larry Ellison hatte zuvor den Kauf von Firmen im Chipsektor angekündigt, um seine Hardware-Sparte zu verstärken. Danach wurde spekuliert, dass AMD das erste Ziel sein könnte.


Quelle: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer: AMD steht nicht zum Verkauf : News, Nachrichten über Internet Telekommunikation Halbleiter
​


----------



## Ahab (7. Oktober 2010)

Das hätte mich auch stark verwundert.  Bei Nvidia wird es wohl nicht anders aussehen und von Intel wollen wir mal gar nicht reden.


----------



## mich (7. Oktober 2010)

Das ist schonmal beruhigend
ich hatte es aber auch nicht wirklich geglaubt..


----------



## Airbag (7. Oktober 2010)

Ahab schrieb:


> Das hätte mich auch stark verwundert.  Bei Nvidia wird es wohl nicht anders aussehen und von Intel wollen wir mal gar nicht reden.


Es war ja auch nicht Intel, sondern IBM und dabei auch nicht das ganzen Unternehmen, sondern eine Sparte. Dennoch ist es unwahrscheinlich gewesen.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (7. Oktober 2010)

"AMD steht nicht zum Verkauf"? Das entscheidet aber nicht der CEO...


----------



## mixxed_up (7. Oktober 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> "AMD steht nicht zum Verkauf"? Das entscheidet aber nicht der CEO...




Aber er hat es verlauten lassen, und das wird er nicht ohne Grund gemacht haben.


----------



## Explosiv (7. Oktober 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> "AMD steht nicht zum Verkauf"? Das entscheidet aber nicht der CEO...



Er spricht aber für das gesamte Unternehmen .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (7. Oktober 2010)

Versteh ich trotzdem nicht. Laut Wiki ist AMD zu fast 60% im Streubesitz, also könnte ein Investor AMD doch mehrheitlich übernehmen, solange das Angebot gut genug ist. Da kann der CEO doch sagen, was er will. Oder hat der Herr Meyer mal über Nacht ein paar Tausend (Hunderttausend?) Aktionäre angerufen und nach ihrer Meinung befragt?!


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (7. Oktober 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Versteh ich trotzdem nicht. Laut Wiki ist AMD zu fast 60% im Streubesitz, also könnte ein Investor AMD doch mehrheitlich übernehmen, solange das Angebot gut genug ist. Da kann der CEO doch sagen, was er will. Oder hat der Herr Meyer mal über Nacht ein paar Tausend (Hunderttausend?) Aktionäre angerufen und nach ihrer Meinung befragt?!


 
Er braucht doch nur die Hauptanteilseigner zu fragen. Und das werden nicht viele sein. Dann ist es in einigen AGs auch heute noch usus das es einen Aktionär gibt, der über eine sogenannte Sperrminorität verfügt. D.h. es bewegt sich Nichts, wenn es dieser eine Aktionär nicht will.

Aber im Fall von AMD wird es wohl eher so sein, das er die drei, vier größten Aktionäre hinter sich weiß. Dann können die anderen noch so sehr anderer Meinung sein: es wird nicht verkauft! Ob die anderen Aktionäre dann ihre Papiere auch behalten, oder trotzdem verticken ist dann ihre persönlich Angelegenheit.


----------



## AmdNator (7. Oktober 2010)

Und wer ist der Hauptanteilseigner die Scheichs mit 16% und die sind die besitzer von ATIC wo bei GF zu 50% drin stecken.

Wenn einer AMD irgend wann übernimmt sind es die Scheichs. Da kann Oracel so groß sein wie se wollen wenn se pech haben werden die als Muttertagsgeschenk mit eingepackt!


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (7. Oktober 2010)

> Er braucht doch nur die Hauptanteilseigner zu fragen. Und das werden nicht viele sein. Dann ist es in einigen AGs auch heute noch usus das es einen Aktionär gibt, der über eine sogenannte Sperrminorität verfügt. D.h. es bewegt sich Nichts, wenn es dieser eine Aktionär nicht will.


Gibt es denn Sperrminoritäten beim Thema Übernahmen? (ich weiß es nicht)



> Aber im Fall von AMD wird es wohl eher so sein, das er die drei, vier größten Aktionäre hinter sich weiß. Dann können die anderen noch so sehr anderer Meinung sein: es wird nicht verkauft! Ob die anderen Aktionäre dann ihre Papiere auch behalten, oder trotzdem verticken ist dann ihre persönlich Angelegenheit.


Aber was würde es bringen, wenn er die vier größten Aktionäre hinter sich weiß, wenn doch fast 60% der Aktien im Streubesitz sind?


----------



## AmdNator (7. Oktober 2010)

Recht viel weil einer der Großen auf Geld schwimmt!


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (7. Oktober 2010)

AmdNator schrieb:


> Recht viel weil einer der Großen auf Geld schwimmt!


Du meinst, dass die Scheichs im Notfall einfach mit noch mehr Geld dagegenhalten würden und sich so die Mehrheit schnappen, bevor es ein anderer tut?


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (7. Oktober 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Gibt es Sperrminoritäten bei Übernahmen?
> 
> Aber was wüprde es bringen, wenn er die vier größten Aktionäre hinter sich weiß, wenn doch fast 60% der Aktien im Streubesitz sind?


 
Meines Wissens nach kann ein Aktionär mit Sperrminorität alles blockieren wenn er möchte. Denn er kann verhindern das der potnezielle Käufer einer Firma mehr als 49% der Aktion in seinen Besitz bekommt. Frag mich bitte nicht wie das geht.
Ein Präzidenzfall in diesem Zusammenhang ist die Firma VW. Wo dieses, was eigentlich völlig atypisch ist, sogar ein extra Gesetz darüber existiert. Was der EU im Übrigen von jeher ein Dorn im Auge ist. Aber das nur am Rande.

Streubesitz beinhaltet durchaus auch größere Aktienpakete. Zwar kommen diese nicht an die Größe derer der Hauptaktionäre heran. Aber sie haben trotzdem noch eine achtbare Größe und Gewichtung in der Entscheidungsfindung einer AG. Er braucht also, wie bereits gesagt, nur die größten Aktionäre hinter sich bringen, und damit einen Gesamtaktienanteil von mindestens 51%. Dann kann er sich mit solchen Äußerungen durchaus, und ohne Gefahr, an die Öffentlichkeit wagen. Und ich denke er ist in seinem Beruf erfahren genug, um sich dieser Rückendeckung vorher versichert zu haben.



AmdNator schrieb:


> Recht viel weil einer der Großen auf Geld schwimmt!


 
---



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Du meinst, dass die Scheichs im Notfall einfach mit noch mehr Geld dagegenhalten würden und sich so die Mehrheit schnappen, bevor es ein anderer tut?


 
Das kommt dann auch noch dazu. Du siehst also: er kann sich diese Aussage wirklich erlauben ohne sich lächerlich zu machen.


----------



## delaSmo (8. Oktober 2010)

Ghostmarine1871 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach kann ein Aktionär mit Sperrminorität alles blockieren wenn er möchte. Denn er kann verhindern das der potnezielle Käufer einer Firma mehr als 49% der Aktion in seinen Besitz bekommt. Frag mich bitte nicht wie das geht.
> Ein Präzidenzfall in diesem Zusammenhang ist die Firma VW. Wo dieses, was eigentlich völlig atypisch ist, sogar ein extra Gesetz darüber existiert. Was der EU im Übrigen von jeher ein Dorn im Auge ist. Aber das nur am Rande.
> 
> Streubesitz beinhaltet durchaus auch größere Aktienpakete. Zwar kommen diese nicht an die Größe derer der Hauptaktionäre heran. Aber sie haben trotzdem noch eine achtbare Größe und Gewichtung in der Entscheidungsfindung einer AG. Er braucht also, wie bereits gesagt, nur die größten Aktionäre hinter sich bringen, und damit einen Gesamtaktienanteil von mindestens 51%. Dann kann er sich mit solchen Äußerungen durchaus, und ohne Gefahr, an die Öffentlichkeit wagen. Und ich denke er ist in seinem Beruf erfahren genug, um sich dieser Rückendeckung vorher versichert zu haben.
> ...



Die Sperrminorität verhindert nur das das Unternehmen komplett übernehmen werden kann , diese liegt bei 25% .Bei VW hieß es damals goldene Aktie , was aber keine Sperrminorität war sondern auch wenn du 60% des Stimmrechts hattest ( Stimmrecht muss nicht gleich Aktienanteil sein) so wurde diese auf 20% runtergesetzt somit konnte niemand gegen einen anderen Aktionär seine Mehrheitsverhältnisse nutzen. 
Wie komplett verkauf , Strategische Planung , sowie die Sitze im Aufsichtsrat , die das Kontrollgremium sind und auch den Vorstand stellen.
So aber das ist keine Sperrminorität , das ist das beschränken der Stimmerechte auf 20% , diese goldene Aktie wurde durch die EU gekippt.
Da aber mehr als 40% in Staatshand sind und bei der Porsche Holding und weitere 20% bei einem Investor ,der schon eine Erklärung gab keine Aktie zu verkaufen. Wenn ja hätte Porsche Holding oder das Bundesland Niedersachsen ein Vorkaufsrecht. Achja es gibt auch verschiedene Formen und verschieden Mehrheiten. BSp eine satzungänderung kann man nur mit 75% +1 Aktie bewirken.sollte es genau 75% sein so ist es nicht möglich.

Wer sich dafür intreressiert oder mehr Wissen will einfach mal das ab §260 ff AktG lesen.Da steht alles drin  , Infos vom freundlichen BWl ler .)


----------



## technus1975 (8. Oktober 2010)

AmdNator schrieb:


> Und wer ist der Hauptanteilseigner die Scheichs mit 16% und die sind die besitzer von ATIC wo bei GF zu 50% drin stecken.
> 
> Wenn einer AMD irgend wann übernimmt sind es die Scheichs. Da kann Oracel so groß sein wie se wollen wenn se pech haben werden die als Muttertagsgeschenk mit eingepackt!


 
sign, aber nur solange das Öl fließt! Danach wird der Spieß umgedreht!


----------



## AmdNator (8. Oktober 2010)

lassen wir uns mal überraschen! Was da noch raus kommt. Wer weis was die scheichs so vorhaben Weihnachten steht auch schon wieder fast vor der Tür!


Und es hat sogar mal geheisen das IBM AMD kaufen will.


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (8. Oktober 2010)

delaSmo schrieb:


> Die Sperrminorität verhindert nur das das Unternehmen komplett übernehmen werden kann , diese liegt bei 25% .Bei VW hieß es damals goldene Aktie , was aber keine Sperrminorität war sondern auch wenn du 60% des Stimmrechts hattest ( Stimmrecht muss nicht gleich Aktienanteil sein) so wurde diese auf 20% runtergesetzt somit konnte niemand gegen einen anderen Aktionär seine Mehrheitsverhältnisse nutzen.
> Wie komplett verkauf , Strategische Planung , sowie die Sitze im Aufsichtsrat , die das Kontrollgremium sind und auch den Vorstand stellen.
> So aber das ist keine Sperrminorität , das ist das beschränken der Stimmerechte auf 20% , diese goldene Aktie wurde durch die EU gekippt.
> Da aber mehr als 40% in Staatshand sind und bei der Porsche Holding und weitere 20% bei einem Investor ,der schon eine Erklärung gab keine Aktie zu verkaufen. Wenn ja hätte Porsche Holding oder das Bundesland Niedersachsen ein Vorkaufsrecht. Achja es gibt auch verschiedene Formen und verschieden Mehrheiten. BSp eine satzungänderung kann man nur mit 75% +1 Aktie bewirken.sollte es genau 75% sein so ist es nicht möglich.
> ...


 
Vielen Dank für die Infos. War interessant mal sowas etwas genauer zu erfahren.  Zum Glück muß ich mich nur mit den Gesetzen und Vorschriften rund um den deutschen Strafvollzug auskennen.  Deswegen glaube ich Dir deinen Auszug aus dem AktG mal unbelesen. Denn Gesetze können eine wirklich trockene Angelegenheit sein.


----------



## Sturmi (8. Oktober 2010)

Ahab schrieb:


> Das hätte mich auch stark verwundert.  Bei Nvidia wird es wohl nicht anders aussehen und von Intel wollen wir mal gar nicht reden.



Intel ist auch nicht so arg viel weniger wert als Oracle, also eher unmöglich das Oracle aufkauft. AMD wäre da schon eher möglich ( Der Unternehmenswert war da glaub bei groben 5 Milliarden, zum Vergleich Intel liegt bei knappen 100 ).


----------

